# El Mapa O La Mapa



## herrari

Por que se dice, El Mapa y no La Mapa?


----------



## Wandering JJ

Good question! Why do I say that? Because most Spanish words ending in -a that are masculine in gender come from Greek neuters ending in -a. Masc. and fem. retained their gender (for the most part) and neuters fell in with masculines. That explains such words as_ idioma, problema, sistema_ being masculine in Spanish. However, Spanish_ mapa_ is derived from Latin_ mappa_, which was a feminine noun (with genitive mappae_)_, so I am at a loss to explain. 

I'll try to find out for you!


----------



## Wandering JJ

… following on from the previous post, I'm even more confused because the Hebrew word, from which the Latin was derived, is feminine! Latin_ mappa_ also passed into Italian as a feminine noun. This will keep me awake all night.


----------



## juannrob

The same happens with "el agua"


----------



## User With No Name

juannrob said:


> The same happens with "el agua"


Creo que eso es diferente. "Agua" es un sustantivo femenino, solo que se usa "el" por razones históricas/fonéticas. Por eso se dice "el agua fría".

"Mapa" es efectivamente un sustantivo masculino.


----------



## Amapolas

User With No Name said:


> Creo que eso es diferente. "Agua" es un sustantivo femenino, solo que se usa "el" por razones históricas/fonéticas. Por eso se dice "el agua fría".
> 
> "Mapa" es efectivamente un sustantivo masculino.






Wandering JJ said:


> This will keep me awake all night.


 Let us know what you find.


----------



## Aviador

User With No Name said:


> Creo que eso es diferente. "Agua" es un sustantivo femenino, solo que se usa "el" por razones históricas/fonéticas...


Exacto, El sustantivo _agua_ es *femenino*. El artículo _el_ que se usa ante los sustantivos femeninos que comienzan con /a/ tónica es *también femenino*. Se escribe igual que el masculino _el_, pero es femenino.


User With No Name said:


> ... Por eso se dice "el agua fría"..


También _la salada agua del mar_. El uso de la forma _el_ del artículo determinado femenino sólo corresponde si antecede inmediatamente al sustantivo. En el caso de mi ejemplo, se intercala el adjetivo _salada_, por lo que se debe usar la forma _la_ del artículo.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Bueno, la cantidad de libros entre los años 1500 y 1800 que contienen la palabra _mapa _mencionada con el género en femenino (la mapa), es bastante. No los conté, pero creo que son más de un centenar.

Un diccionario de 1800 de la Academia hace una distinción entre el mapa masculino y mapa femenino, diciendo que el maculino es el papel o lienzo o pergamino, y que el femenino son las líneas que sobresalen en una geografía.

Eso me lleva a concluir que la distinción se perdió y que hoy día el término _mapa _masculino asimiló la parte que le correspondía a "la mapa" (superconclusión, jaja, "_tan obvia_", pensarán).

Pero lo que no es obvio es el origen de _Mapa _que menciona_ Tesoro de la lengua castellana o española_, publicación mucho más antigua, de 1611, editada por Sebastián Cobarruvias, donde se define la palabra Mapa, que para entonces era únicamente femenina, de la forma siguiente:

"_Mapa.- Llamamos la tabla, lienzo o papel donde se describe la tierra universal o particularmente, y puede venir de mappa, que quiere decir lienzo o toalla, y particularmente la que los pretores en los Juegos Circenses enviaban por señal para que se empezasen, la cual estaba blanqueada o engredada, como dijéremos almidonada. Y *porque el lienzo sobre el que se ha de describir la tierra y mar y sus partes se ha de aparejar en esta forma, la llamaron mapa* y mappa mundi, y por esta causa* también a estas descripciones llamamos lienzos*, por estar en lienzo_".

Y ahí vemos otra vez las dos diferenciaciones.

Sobre los Juegos Circenses y del por qué requerían una mapa con un mapa , dice la Wikipedia que este evento que inició en la Antigua Roma sufrió, posteriormente, un cambio, ya que:
"_Durante el Imperio Romano, su trayectoria fue cambiada innumerables veces_".

Pido perdón por no poder escribir todo esto en inglés.


----------



## herrari

Gracias por todas sus respuestas, que son muy interesantes.


----------



## Amapolas

Gracias, Miguelito, por esta investigación. Me fascinan estas historias de la lengua.

JJ, ya puedes ir a dormir.


----------



## fdb

Wandering JJ said:


> the Hebrew word, from which the Latin was derived, is feminine!



Latin mappa was not borrowed from Hebrew, but (apparently) from Punic (the language of Carthage). Its gender in Spanish remains unexplained.


----------



## Olaszinhok

What about a short form of the word _el mapamundi (globe)_? Hence el mapa. Only an attempt.


----------



## fdb

Olaszinhok said:


> What about a short form of the word _el mapamundi (globe)_? Hence el mapa. Only an attempt.



mappa mundi is feminine in Latin.


----------



## Amapolas

Olaszinhok said:


> What about a short form of the word _el mapamundi (globe)_? Hence el mapa. Only an attempt.


According to the quote from Cobarrubias that Miguelito provided, it's the other way around.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Amapolas said:


> According to the quote from Cobarrubias that Miguelito provided, it's the other way around.





fdb said:


> mappa mundi is feminine in Latin.



Thank you Amapolas and fdb. 

Es que no habìa leìdo el mensaje de Miguelito en castellano!!


----------



## Cenzontle

There is no "mapa" or "mappa" in the _Tentative Dictionary of Medieval Spanish_ (no longer "tentative" in its second edition),
nor in Martín Alonso's _Diccionario medieval español_.  The mappa mundi is a modern invention.
In Prof. Davies's Corpus del Español, before the 16th century, "mapa"—more often "mappa"—occurs only as a Latinism,
without evidence of its gender.
In the same corpus, in the 16th century, we get 17 instances of masculine gender ("un mapa", "pequeño mapa", "el mapa",...) in 13 sources, and 3 of feminine ("una", "esta", "es pequeña"), in 1 work:  Luis de Granada, _Introducción del símbolo de la Fe_.
Corominas, at least in his Breve diccionario, doesn't speculate about the gender.


----------



## fdb

Cenzontle said:


> The mappa mundi is a modern invention.



"Mappa mundi" is attested since the 9th century. (Ref. OED).


----------



## Circunflejo

Cenzontle said:


> In Prof. Davies's Corpus del Español, before the 16th century, "mapa"—more often "mappa"—occurs only as a Latinism,
> without evidence of its gender.



The CORDE (Real Academia Española - CORDE) provides 7 results in 5 documents dated before the 16th century. Among them, in one document is used as masculine, in another one as femenine and in the other 3 there's not a clear evidence of its gender.



Cenzontle said:


> In the same corpus, in the 16th century, we get 17 instances of masculine gender ("un mapa", "pequeño mapa", "el mapa",...) in 13 sources, and 3 of feminine ("una", "esta", "es pequeña"), in 1 work: Luis de Granada, _Introducción del símbolo de la Fe_.



And the CORDE provides, excluding those that may be from the XVIth century or the XVIIth century, 22 results in 13 documents. Among them, 7 documents use it as masculine, 3 as femenine, 1 both as masculine and femenine and 2 of them don't offer clear evidence of its gender.



MiguelitOOO said:


> el femenino son las líneas que sobresalen en una geografía.



De ahí la antigua expresión ser la mapa que significaba sobresalir en aquello que se fuera la mapa.


----------



## Cenzontle

> "Mappa mundi" is attested since the 9th century.


Oops!  Thanks, fdb, for the correction.
And thanks, Circunflejo, for the additional instances of "mapa" in the fem*i*nine.


----------

